# E85 & Water-Methanol Injection



## Igrowz (Sep 7, 2010)

So I'm looking at which Software/Fueling will pair with my upcoming Turbo build. I'm leaning towards the UM/Flex Fuel Kit to supply the blood flow for my kit, my question is if adding a Water-Methanol Injection Kit on top of the E85 will play kosher in the end. Has anyone experienced both? Sould I get one or the other, or both? Thanks again for any and all info.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Igrowz said:


> Should I get one or the other, or both? Thanks again for any and all info.


Water/methanol will enhance the function of ANY engine that needs more octane and intake air cooling. Colder is always better (even in the dead of winter) and the need for more octane is easily created by TURNING THE BOOST UP. Water/meth + gasoline = fast. Water/meth + E85 = "faster".

Do it to it. :thumbup:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I run E85 and WI in my TT with the stock K04 turbo. The combination of the two is pretty sweet, I'm able to boost 33 psi and run more timing than any small port heads I've seen to date. On a Dyno Dynamic dyno I pushed 310 AWHP and 400 AWTQ. A few pointers is to run the engine leaner than conventional (0.85 lambda) and don't be afraid to push boost and run timing just short of MBT (it was never able to get E85 to knock even at max best timing).






*Insane timing and airflow that E85/WI is allowing me to run at 33 psi with 0 correction* 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

